# Question about eye color



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Will P + P's eyes stay the beautiful blue they are now or is that something that will change as they grow up?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

How old are they now, Bon?


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

5 1/2 weeks


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think most/all kittens start with blue eyes, then begins to change to their natural eye colour around ~5-8 weeks... so if it's still true blue after about 8 weeks, then it'll probably stay that way 

Here's one of mine as his eye colour gradually changed:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Blue eyes are only common to pointed, all white or colored cats with white around the eyes...so they will likely change.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you! (darn it!)


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG. Kitten on a shelf...........adorable!!!!!!!


----------

